# Black Pakistan Cobras



## Eric (Feb 26, 2007)

Here's a few pic they are really terrible pics but best I could do without a second handler present. I will get better pics soon.


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

very nice again eric


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Real nice Snakes youve got there mate


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

stunning


----------



## Karl_1989 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Very nice, I thinks its amazing how different they look hooded up*


----------



## mgs1982uk (Jun 17, 2006)

now thats a stunner: victory:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

they are beautiful mate, how big do they get as adults? are they spitters? im not too up on cobras.


----------



## Eric (Feb 26, 2007)

Wuster has good info on these guys. Not as popular as other other localities. I'm still researching them myself more or less just looking at the spectacled cobras. More info under that name.

*Naja naja - Indian Spectacled Cobra* 
*Also known as*: Black Pakistan cobra, Sri Lankan cobra; _Naja naja karachiensis_, _Naja naja polyocellata_. 
*Identification.* Pattern: very variable; hood mark spectacle-shaped, not linked to light throat area on sides, often absent, especially in adults and in north and north-west of range; dorsal ground colour variable, grey, yellowish, tan, brown, reddish or black; dorsum may be uniform, or with ragged cross-bands; throat and venter usually with one or several dark bands; at throat level, generally a spot on the outer edges of the ventrals and the lower one or two dorsal scale rows on each side; throat pattern often ill-defined. 
Scalation: 171-197 ventrals, 50-67 subcaudals, all divided; dorsal scale row counts very variable; except in north-west, very high dorsal scale row counts (23-25 just ahead of mid-body, 29-37 around the hood); north-western specimens have 23-27 scale rows around the hood and 19-21 ahead of mid-body. 
*Size*. Average 100-150 cm, occasionally 200 cm or more. 
*Distribution*. India (except Assam), Pakistan (except most of Baluchistan), Sri Lanka, Bangladesh, Nepal. 
*Taxonomic comment.* No subspecies are currently recognized. Although there are considerable differences between northwestern and other populations, the transition between them in scale counts and other characters is extremely gradual. Recognizing subspecies such as _N. n. karachiensis_ or _N. n. polyocellata_ would thus represent breaking a cline. However, more detailed sampling or the use of molecular methods may change this interpretation. Specimens without hood mark from northwestern India or Pakistan are often confused with _Naja oxiana_. This applies especially to the black cobras from southern Pakistan - _N. oxiana_ does not occur in southern Pakistan, nor in most of western India (except northern hill areas), and is never black. 
All Asiatic _Naja_ were formerly regarded as part of _Naja naja_, hence the name is applied to other Asiatic cobra species in much of the older literature.

Some more good reading, 
Snakes of Pakistan: Spectacled or Indian Cobra, Black Pakistan Cobra, Central Asian/Oxus or Brown Cobra
Snakes of Pakistan: Venomous Terrestrial Snakes

Hope that helps I'm on a learning curve with these guys any info you find please post it. 

Thanks 
Eric G.


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

Stunning. Wouldn't want to get on the wrong side of him, he looks angry.


----------

